# HSQL Devide by zero vermeiden



## The_S (8. Sep 2006)

N' Abend,

Ich hab ein Select-Statement, welches ein Count durch einen subselect teilt. Bei dem subselect kann aber u.u. 0 rauskommen, was natürlich eine Exception wirft, da man schlecht durch 0 teilen kann. Kann ich irgendwie eine Abfrage einbauen, dass ich als Result 0 zurück bekomme, wenn im subselect 0 rauskommt?

Dankö


----------



## foobar (9. Sep 2006)

Manche SQL-Dialekte z.b. Mysql unterstützen einfache if-then-else Konstrukte im Select-Part. Welches RDBMS verwendest du denn? Was sagt die Doku?


----------



## The_S (9. Sep 2006)

Ich verwende eine HSQLDB



			
				foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Manche SQL-Dialekte z.b. Mysql unterstützen einfache if-then-else Konstrukte im Select-Part.



hab ich gar nicht gewusst. Werd gleich mal nachschauen


----------

